# $12 Walmart boat shoes



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The haters are gonna hate, but these boat shoes from Walmart are easy on the eyes, the feet, and the wallet:


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought a pair of 11 dollar "leather" boat shoes last summer at WalMart. They got me through a whole summer. I even sprayed them with some PAM cooking spray before an outdoor mountain wedding last year (shiny!). They also survived three creek-walking trips and an unexpected fording of a swamp while holding a 4-month-old baby and stroller above our heads when we were caught on the wrong side of the Frasier river after dark. They are back in service this spring and will likely make it through this summer, too.

In all, a great investment! Since, Walmart has become my supplier of throw-away summer shoes.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting, but will they last?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Pour me a big glass of Haterade!

Brian


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Waiting for an awesome Trip English .gif...LOL

But in the meantime, I will kick up my Sperry's and enjoy some cold, icy haterade.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Why do you hate them? Two options as I see it: 1) they're ugly; 2) they're from Walmart (cue teeth gnashing about the company's policies about non-unionization, off-shore manufacture, etc.).

For me, 2) is a non-issue; 1) would concern me if I thought they were ugly, but I don't. In fact, I was turned on to these by The Houndstooth Kid's recommendation on his blog.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They look a little schizophrenic to me (which one could find charming or not so much). They look like they want to be a boat shoe in the leather parts of their uppers and to an extent in the canvas portion, but they also look like they want to be canvas sneakers (again, partially due to the canvas portion of the uppers but also due to the sole). I prefer a more standard boat shoe (they especially don't look like they'll get that broken-in slipper shape/state of a true boat shoe).


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

This is the first time I ever wanted to go to Walmart. Those are nice. And only $12.00. Wow!!


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, and you know they're still making good money on those even at $12. I may actually step foot (so to speak) into one of these so called Walmarts just to get a pair. _I wonder if they have them in Canada..._


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Why do you hate them? Two options as I see it: 1) they're ugly; 2) they're from Walmart (cue teeth gnashing about the company's policies about non-unionization, off-shore manufacture, etc.).


You forgot a 3rd reason, namely that it is a miserable shopping experience. That's why I don't go there.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Beefeater said:


> You forgot a 3rd reason, namely that it is a miserable shopping experience. That's why I don't go there.


Neither did I. I ordered them online. Shipping is only $1.50.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

The brand name, from an American perspective, is also entirely appropriate for describing the state of manufacturing here.

Certainly no shame wearing them though. I mainly would buy a sperry because I have no reason to switch. There has been accounts that when people just broke into walmart's shoes that they start to fall apart.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I am sure they have a decent return policy but I usually like to try them on first. I guess at that price point, it may be less of a consideration. I would default back to your second point about why not, but I realize it's more complicated than that. 

Bottom line, enjoy your boat shoes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

What's next?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In all fairness, the shoes pictured in the OP don't look all that bad and the price is certainly negligible but, given the age and condition of my feet, they begin to hurt, as I am just looking at that perfectly flat, cotton covered, 1/16" thick slab of foam...that is intended to serve as an insole!  Although, seriously, if your feet will accommodate them, there is nothing wrong with those Walmart boat shoes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> They look a little schizophrenic to me (which one could find charming or not so much). They look like they want to be a boat shoe in the leather parts of their uppers and to an extent in the canvas portion, but they also look like they want to be canvas sneakers (again, partially due to the canvas portion of the uppers but also due to the sole). I prefer a more standard boat shoe (they especially don't look like they'll get that broken-in slipper shape/state of a true boat shoe).


Very well put... My first reaction was that they just looked like a cheap, uncomfortable shoe... Too much going on, not going to be comfortable over time (canvas lining?). I would pass on these... the $12 price tag is not worth the opportunity cost of space in the shoe closet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

vwguy said:


> Pour me a big glass of Haterade!
> 
> Brian


Free Refills!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They aren't $2.24, and that's all I can say about it.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

If you wash these, could you reply back to say how they held up? I think for my teens I might look in the shoe dept. at them more closely. I bought some adult Sperrys on sale (several boxes) in my husband's size a number of years ago so he's fine on top siders.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

What I don't love about them is that they look like $12 shoes from Walmart.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Match those up with the $8 Wrangler Khakis and $6 polo shirt and you're out the door for under $30. They are probably made in the same factory as Sperrys in China!


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> What I don't love about them is that they look like $12 shoes from Walmart.


Ha ha... exactly.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> What I don't love about them is that they look like $12 shoes from Walmart.


This really says it all.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

You guys are correct, they look nothing like Sperry Bahamas ($60):


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe the close up photos were a too close up? Anyway, you win. They look like $12 walmart versions of the Sperry number. Which (snotty comment approaching) ain't no prize in my view.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Actually, the $12 Walmart version looks better that the $60 Sperry's!


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

I mean no disrespect when I say this but those shoes aren't going to last you a couple of months. To give you some perspective I wear down $70-$100 running shoes in roughly four months. Although to be fair I will say that running long distances would accelerate the wear of the shoe.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I've already chimed in, but wear what you like. They are clearly going to be beater shoes (much like Topsiders), but the question is, How much can you beat them?

It's a fine purchase for $12, but you'll no doubt spend more replacing them at end-of-life. I plan on taking my $50 Topsiders to the grave with me. No more wife throwing them out THIS year! (grabs pointy stick and sits guard outside walk-in closet).


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

I took a good look at these a few weeks ago as I found the styling interesting. I wasn't aware that Sperry also made something like this. Anyway, the canvas and rubber portion seemed of reasonable quality like most canvas shoes to my eye. What worried me was the leather (or leatherette). I hesitated and put the shoes back. I may change my mind. Anyway, would be great to hear how these hold up after some use.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Not to get too off-topic, but I actually bought a pair of waterproof hiking boots from Wal-Mart for $50 that I wore for two weeks traipsing around Iceland last fall. The boots were warm, comfy, and didn't hurt or give me blisters. I left them there because I couldn't imagine needing them living in a major city as I do, but props to Wal Mart for providing a product that fit my needs at a price point that made the item disposable.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> You guys are correct, they look nothing like Sperry Bahamas ($60):


Sperry makes more missteps than not. Walmart copied one of the missteps.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

These look nice, not something I would by but for 12 bucks I can't knock someone buying them just to knock around in. I agree with most though, this things won't last long at all.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

$60 for canvas casual shoes? No thanks. I like to use my shoes.

My $12 Wally World shoes are holding up just fine after a couple months of everyday wear and are comfortable. They're meant to take a beating and they do so very well.

The people who are 'hating' these shoes are the ones who haven't seen or worn them.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

You've been wearing your $12 Walmart shoes every day for a couple months? Well alright!

There seems to be two camps here. A) Those cheap shoes look icky. B) I wear super cheap Walmart shoes and want to know what you all think of that. And when you say they're icky I'll say, ha! I like them! So there!

I'm in camp A


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually, the $12 Walmart version looks better that the $60 Sperry's!


 I second the opinion. Surprisingly enough the Sperry's actually look like the cheaper knockoff of the Walmart version.


----------



## Archdale (Mar 24, 2010)

Heck, at that price, I ordered some.
I plan to wear them to Cabo in 2-weeks. I will put them to the test, beat on them, wear them like slippers, etc and report back. I figure for the price, if they suck I'll leave them in Mexico- otherwise how can you beat a deal on a pair of lounge shoes that from the pic would look good at the bottom of your khakis/linen pants whatever with short sleeve polo up top?


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm trying some too for my boys.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Beamish said:


> There seems to be two camps here. A) Those cheap shoes look icky. B) I wear super cheap Walmart shoes and want to know what you all think of that. And when you say they're icky I'll say, ha! I like them! So there!


Exactly. If you like them, why do you care what others think? And I'm still hatin'.

Brian


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually purchased a 12$ pair of canvas sneakers from Wally last year....good for walking in the summer and not tacky like "modern" running sneakers


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

After those terrible Bass camp mocs from a few months ago I've sworn off too-cheap-to-be-true shoes.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Bermuda said:


> I actually purchased a 12$ pair of canvas sneakers from Wally last year....good for walking in the summer and not tacky like "modern" running sneakers


I purchased a pair of these canvas sneakers sometime back and they've held up as well as my other Keds/Vans/Sperry sneakers of similar design over the years. I like that these have no exterior branding too.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> After those terrible Bass camp mocs from a few months ago I've sworn off too-cheap-to-be-true shoes.


Amen. I also took that Bass bait (no pun intended) and learned my lesson.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Not a fan of the two-tone concept but otherwise they look rather durable?


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

chadwick said:


> Not a fan of the two-tone concept but otherwise they look rather durable?


I bought a pair of the Wally World boaters Spring of last year and wore them pretty much every day through the summer and part of the fall. A year later and into another summer they're holding up well. Very comfortable, well-broken and they're doing fine. I've been fishing, shooting, hiking (not recommended) in them along with every day use and they still have plenty of life in them.

Best $12 I've spent.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I've found that the Sperry knockoffs from Walmart tend to be rather malodorous, gentlemen.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> The haters are gonna hate, but these boat shoes from Walmart are easy on the eyes, the feet, and the wallet:


Well, you most certainly have good taste in your selection of books, sir. :cool2:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Funny. After I channeled Cruiser, I promptly forgot I even had these shoes. They're back on my feet.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> You guys are correct, they look nothing like Sperry Bahamas ($60):


I think the Wal-Mart shoes are a lot better looking than the Sperrys.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

blue suede shoes said:


> I think the Wal-Mart shoes are a lot better looking than the Sperrys.


Both probably made in the same factory in Guangzhou by children.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll break with my previous statement since this has been bumped out of oblivion. 



blue suede shoes said:


> I think the Wal-Mart shoes are a lot better looking than the Sperrys.


Certainly not Sperry boat shoes, and I think Sperry's own CVO's still look better.


----------



## greeny (Apr 1, 2007)

if just for the summer why not...


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The shoe style is fugly whether they are $12 Wal-Mart or $60 Sperry; the price makes no difference.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Had my Wally World boaters for two years, worn nearly every warm day and they're still going strong.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Larsd4 said:


> Both probably made in the same factory in Guangzhou by children.


This.

I don't believe in paying for a name, 'Sperry' or whatever.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> This.
> 
> I don't believe in paying for a name, 'Sperry' or whatever.


Buy local, says Mike.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

"You wouldn't believe how many localavores there are here in Inner Mongolia!"


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> "You wouldn't believe how many localavores there are here in Inner Mongolia!"


That's OK, there are no boats here anyway, so no need for boat shoes. Place is landlocked and mostly steppe and cold desert. The Mongolian Navy is probably smaller than the Swiss Navy, and I'm quite sure Ghenghis Khan never took to the high seas.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you're patient and check LL Bean's website regularly as we head into the colder months, you will probably find these on sale. I have a pair that is going through the second summer of heavy use with no issues whatsoever.


----------

